# double knot join



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

>
> This looks brilliant.,going to try . Thought I'd share with you. Some of you might not have heard of this. Have looked at Russian join and braided join and I like the look of this best. I've learnt so much since joining this forum!


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks .


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I just watched it and will definately be using it. It changed my rule of "no knots!"


----------



## mommaM (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for this information, I'm always looking for new ways to attach a new ball of yarn. Differently will be trying this.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Well now, I do half that but will try the cut it tight to se if it holds; thanks for posting that. I do a lot of color joins that I weave in at seaming; timesaver for sure.


----------



## phyllis L (Oct 8, 2011)

watched and like the method--Thank you
Phyllisl


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you, I will try this. It looks very easy.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh Wow this looks like a good join. However, when I learned to knit the cardinal rule was No Knots. How times have changed.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you so much. Since learning to knit I have not liked the way my work looks when I have to join and I have tried different methods. Will give this one a try for sure!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OH I do like this one,a must try,thank - you !!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, I hadn't seen that method before. I will be using it.


----------



## ingeborgclark (Oct 30, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i like this method, but am concerned about the point at which the color changes. how can you be sure the join will be at the end of a row, for instance?


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks, I will try that, I use the braided method but this seems less time consuming and also very snug.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! wonderful.... thanks so much...


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome. I want to make a a blanket with scraps. This will certainly make it easier.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if it holds for any type of fiber. Pretty neat if it performs as advertised.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Twistle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=-nq_7EXTWHE
> >
> > This looks brilliant.,going to try . Thought I'd share with you. Some of you might not have heard of this. Have looked at Russian join and braided join and I like the look of this best. I've learnt so much since joining this forum!


Thank you. I think I will give it a go. Like you, I learn sooooo much here.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I learned this join minus the cutting off the tails. I usually work them in. Old habits die hard.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I used it with Simply Soft in stockinette. The knot ended up on the purl side and is not visible from the knitted side.


----------



## jewie1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the help with this


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

This is great; thanks! I usually spit-splice, but it won't work on all yarns. Nice to have an alternative.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

That's great. Thank you so much for leading me to it. Will be using this from now on. Vique


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Loved it and will be sure to try it. Thank you!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I just knit a scarf that had so many color changes it looks horrible because of weaving in the ends. I'm so grateful that you posted this and that the lovely lady shared it on utube. 
Thanks again.



Twistle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=-nq_7EXTWHE
> >
> > This looks brilliant.,going to try . Thought I'd share with you. Some of you might not have heard of this. Have looked at Russian join and braided join and I like the look of this best. I've learnt so much since joining this forum!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I know it is difficult to see the join with the garter stitch. I wonder how how it would look using it with the stocking stitch?


----------



## Yarntherapy (Apr 3, 2012)

DeeDeeF said:


> Well now, I do half that but will try the cut it tight to se if it holds; thanks for posting that. I do a lot of color joins that I weave in at seaming; timesaver for sure.


This looks so easy and snug that I will definitely be using it on mid row yarn changes. For the colour work, perhaps a quick regular knot at the side of the work means tails but you are sure of the colour change. I might play with this though and see if this knot can be used there. Anything to lessen knots in the middle of the work.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it. Thank you!!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks very interesting. Will try it today , am just about ready to start a new ball. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

i have just tried it with ICE "keith" yarn (100% mako cotton, sport weight), and it works fabulously! the knot is completely invisible in the lace shawl i am working on.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Excited to give this a try


Twistle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=-nq_7EXTWHE
> >
> > This looks brilliant.,going to try . Thought I'd share with you. Some of you might not have heard of this. Have looked at Russian join and braided join and I like the look of this best. I've learnt so much since joining this forum!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I have come across this before and it was called a tailor's knot. My personal opinion? It is quick and easy, and the knot held well, but it was still a knot - I could feel it in the finished fabric and the knot kept working thru to the front, no matter how I tried to anchor it on the back.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Judyh said:


> I know it is difficult to see the join with the garter stitch. I wonder how how it would look using it with the stocking stitch?


I was wondering about that too.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I saw this a couple of months ago and have been using it ever since...seems to really hold up well, invisible, nothing to cut or weave in.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Twistle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=-nq_7EXTWHE
> >
> > This looks brilliant.,going to try . Thought I'd share with you. Some of you might not have heard of this. Have looked at Russian join and braided join and I like the look of this best. I've learnt so much since joining this forum!


Wow, this is a National Treasure! Who knew?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you will definitely try it


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That is amazing. Thank you.

Ellie


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Boy, if this works it's brilliant. I'm going to try it today.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, definately going to give this a try


----------



## Patrish (Apr 21, 2011)

Just tried on sock yarn in a shawl & works to perfection! Many thanks for finding & sharing.....


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this site..


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use that join all the time now. I like it better than russian join or the braided join, these 2 take too long to join, but the double knot only take a second or so and you can't see it once it is joined.
Sandy


----------



## kmc15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Will definitely try this method.....thanks


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

This is great - thanks for sharing


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

THANK YOU for the post! Will definitely be trying this one!


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

Very creative! I'll definitely be using this technique.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm gonna try it...


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not too techno savvy. when I click on the given link, it brings up you tube but I can't get the video to play. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## SandyO (Jul 8, 2011)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
Will definitely be using this. I have used the blood knot for years, (from my husband's fly fishing book), but it leaves a bigger bump than this one. Can't seem to help my phobia of my knitted items unraveling once they are washed and used a lot... Knots make me feel better.... HA!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I was googling yarn joins one time, and accidentally came upon the magic knot (or double knot). It is easy, quick, failproof, requires no needle or any tools, and wonderful. No ends to weave in, less work than a Russian join, and just the tiniest of bumps which does not show one bit in the knitting. Check it out by typing the name into the box up top. Everyone I have shown this method to is using it now.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Once I began using this join I have not used any other, it works great! I have not had any come apart at all.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is the Weaver's Knot:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you..Will give it a try...


----------

